# Anyone else getting ready for Xmas shows already?



## breathenatural (Sep 13, 2008)

I had a really good show in August, sold out of all kinds of products. 

Now I am focusing on getting  ready for Christmas!  I have 3 shows in November/December, and one of them is really huge---need to be prepared. 

Anyone else starting already?

Figured I would think about Christmas scents too...I did an orange spice soap with cinnamon and nutmeg last year that was a hit...

What scents do you find popular?

Feels funny...kids back to school and I am thinking Christmas!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, I hear jingle bells when I close my eyes-LOL.

I don't do shows but I already have samples made of of my Holiday scents & include them as freebies in my halloween orders   .

I love:
Frosted Snowdrop
Angel
Warm Butter Cookies
Vanilla Bean Noel
Peppermint Vanilla
Midnight Pomogranate


----------



## mandolyn (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep! I have 3 fall shows & I'm dreaming up gift basket ideas now for the Nov show.


----------



## suecar (Sep 17, 2008)

*Yes me*

3 shows book so far! 
Sue


----------



## Harlow (Sep 17, 2008)

I made Christmas soap tonight! I will dole samples out with biz cards this fall.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 29, 2008)

I have just one booked so far, it was the only one I could find that didnt interfere with my work schedule--I own a maid service, so I'm practically NEVER off work, lol...but I'm on the prowl for others during the holiday season.

What do you all do to draw some traffic to your tables?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 29, 2008)

Samples for sure... Bottles of try me lotion w/ pumps, etc. A BIG sigh that says "YES! It is handmade" or "YES! I did make it." You would be surprised at the number of people taht will pass by your table thikning your items are resell.


----------



## wildcat (Sep 30, 2008)

I start in August.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 1, 2008)

Idk why, but I'm really nervous and excited all at the same time about this one show i signed up to. Ive done craft shows with other things before, and never had this feeling. I'll admit its been about 8 years since I've done a craft show/fair of any kind, but I think I'm just nervous about how to set up my display (I've combed through HUNDREDS of photos on-line) but I just want it to be really, really eye catching, you know? And I'm also afraid I wont have enough stuff (the darned thing is in November, so I know I'm being silly) but what do you all find are your best sellers? I'm definately selling soaps, lip balms, lavender mist, some candles and lotion bars,  and I'll have a couple of small gift baskets but would you all recommend anything else? I'm just worried I guess with the economy being the way it is.... :?


----------

